# Angelwax products



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Evening all,

I'm looking at trying a new brand for a change and was wondering what peoples experiences & opinions are of Angelwax products?

I have been using mainly Auto Finesse products for ages now but just fancy a bit of a change.

What are the best of their products and how do they compare to other brands?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Personally I didn't get on with angel wax snow foam 

Haven't used that much of theirs though


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Revelation, Bilberry, Desirable and H2Go are fantastic. Not bought any of their other stuff but based on what I have got I would definitely bear them in mind when stuff comes up to be replaced.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Check this recent thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4651363


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Recently i've used more of their products and love them. I do like their fast foam and their fallout remover. Out of all their waxes desireable is brilliant.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Without a doubt they have excellent products that totally compare with other brands:

Their waxes (particularly Desirable) are outstanding. Other products well worth trying:

Elixer (tyre / rubber / plastic dressing)
Corona (liquid wax that can be used on all bodywork including plastics and rubber)
Billberry Wheel Sealant
Ti-22 spray sealant
Citrus pre wash (easily as good as ValetPRO)
Shampoo
H2Go

A great range of well priced and high performing products


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Value for money you can't go wrong. :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

BTW check out bears wax factory and use the discount code :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Very good products and reasonably priced, their shampoo is the only one I use.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, think I'm gonna try the shampoo, bilberry wheel cleaner, fallout remover & foam to start with.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

From the products i have used get a thumbs up from me, qed is fantastic as is h2go and there shampoo..smells lovely!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

moonstone mo said:


> From the products i have used get a thumbs up from me, qed is fantastic as is h2go and there shampoo..smells lovely!


Ha, forgot I've got a bottle of QED somewhere, never used it! Cheers for reminding me.


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

I used to be a total AG fan but have recently tried some Angelwax products and I am suitable impressed. They are also good value for money. So far used my H2GO, AnGel and the Shampoo.... All doing what they say they do. They also sorted me out :thumb::thumb:with a sample of their wax which I am itching to try out on my new car.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

You cant go wrong with any of their products. A few stand out products come to mind. QED Quick Detailer, Revelation, Corona, TI-22, FastFoam. An-gel interior dressing is very good. All their waxes are very good too, especially Drift and Desirable.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Once i get through a few of my current products i will definitely be trying some more of their stuff in the form of snow foam and shampoo at the very least.

I've just bought H2Go and it is great and also had a sample of their foam and really liked that too


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

fast foam is a good foam..


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

where is the best place to buy angelwax products from? ive looked on a few of the sponsers web sites and cant find them listed anywhere. Im looking to buy a few things and was hoping to save on postage costs.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

m4rkymark said:


> where is the best place to buy angelwax products from? ive looked on a few of the sponsers web sites and cant find them listed anywhere. Im looking to buy a few things and was hoping to save on postage costs.


Bears Wax Factory :thumb:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have just ordered some Bilberry Wheel cleaner; Revelation fallout remover; Superior shampoo & H2Go from James at Remyroc detailing, top guy, very helpful (Free plug for you there pal :thumb Looking forward to trying it all and I will report back with my findings.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Warriors2013 said:


> I have just ordered some Bilberry Wheel cleaner; Revelation fallout remover; Superior shampoo & H2Go from James at Remyroc detailing, top guy, very helpful (Free plug for you there pal :thumb Looking forward to trying it all and I will report back with my findings.
> 
> Cheers Guys.


No worries fella - thanks


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I have only used AnGel ( Interior dressing) and it's the best interior dressing I have ever used.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I have order some angelwax products from James today too. He has been really helpful and it was a painless experience.

thanks
p.s. didn't order from bear wax because their web site says they are out of stock of a couple of the bits I was after.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Currently use Fast Foam (snow foam) and can't rate it highly enough.

Popped down to collect another 5L from them and had a good chat with Matt, top bloke and got the 5L for £15! That's a massive saving!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Currently use Fast Foam (snow foam) and can't rate it highly enough.
> 
> Popped down to collect another 5L from them and had a good chat with Matt, top bloke and got the 5L for £15! That's a massive saving!


I'm not too far away from them either, just a little bit further north than Perth, didn't know you could pop down and pick stuff up from them...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Only used AnGel and H2Go and rate both. For me, H2Go (£5) is an excellent rain repellent, lasts about 3-4 months ime. Quality product »»10/10:thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

can I say a big thanks to james at http://remyrocdetailing.co.uk/index.html - ordered products 8pm on Tuesday, he mailed me back saying they will be sent out next day, ordered arrived today at lunch time but as well as the products he threw in 2 foam wax applicators and MF cloth and what sealed the deal for me was a bag or Haribo  :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

m4rkymark said:


> I'm not too far away from them either, just a little bit further north than Perth, didn't know you could pop down and pick stuff up from them...


Yeah just pop in, it's a bit tricky to find, and they're spread over 2 warehouses but can't fault the service, really top blokes to speak to as well.

Got to have a nose around the place and take a close look at other products, (the fall out remover smells a damn sight better than Iron X) took a bottle of H2GO to try for £3.

Will definitely be back!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Brilliant stuff, you will find they make for other manufacturers so buying direct works out a lot cheaper.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm yet to use any of their stuff but I'd certainly be keen to given they're less than half an hour away from me and I do like to promote and use homegrown products. I had a good chat with one of them down at the Classic Car Show last year and it seemed like a very honest and open company (given I spend a lot of time dealing with trade shows of various descriptions so tend to keep the bull****-o-meter switched to high for these things). No marketing, just someone who seems to genuinely enjoy doing what they're doing.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A review I didon their heaven for leather. Top stuff!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345353


----------

